# Maravia SCAM Website



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi MB Crew, 

In case you missed it on social media we want to make everyone aware of a scam website out there selling Maravia's. You know the saying "If it's too good to be true..." well this falls in that category. Don't let you or your friends lose all their hard earned raft money to these (explicative words inserted here). 

We hope you are all out there enjoying the last of our warm summer days! Watch for the Fall Sale Catalog it's coming to your mailboxes soon. 

Keep it Right Side Up, Renee 

SCAM SITE: https://www.discountbandit.com/search/results/?keywords=Maravia


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

That is a hell of a scam online store. Whats the deal, they take money and never ship?


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

Buyer Beware
It could be something like a "triangulation scam" that I experienced on E-Bay. Someone lists something new at a really good deal and then the scammer uses their E-Bay account to purchase from a vendor like Maravia, NRS etc. with stolen credit card information. You then would receive the item and the paperwork packed seems a bit strange. They take the money, then the us-suspecting buyer has their name and address on the "stolen" merchandise. 

It takes a while for the card owner to report the suspicious activity on their account, the vendor to get wise and in the meantime the asshole takes off with the money. This happened most recently with a purchase of a PACO pad and I received an E-mal from NRS that "my" item was processed to be shipped. I called them right away to report it to them and stop shippment since I knew they did not sell at that price. The next day with the crook saw their order was cancelled, they then tried to have NRS send me another one.


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

To clarify, the sites (on-line store fronts,etc.) or actual stores where they are selling probably are legitimate. Scammers use these sites as their pathways for their crimes. The costs add up for the real vendors to get their merchandise back and for the buyers to keep their good name.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Zach, 

No one has been taken yet so we are hopeful that people will know it's too good to be true. The story they had when one of our customers called was very convincing though. Lot's of choice words for these folks! Kindly, Renee 



zbaird said:


> That is a hell of a scam online store. Whats the deal, they take money and never ship?


----------



## CU_Mateo (Jul 22, 2016)

I seriously doubt this is a scam. Discountbandit.com has been around for awhile and has 1000’s of reviews, mostly positive. As with any company that does middle man volume sales, it is going to be hard to get everything right all the time. It’s like a young steepandcheap or backcountry...


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Honestly the furniture is over priced, looked up something I needed and it was 6.00 cheaper on Amazon or about 15%. River supply companies sell at a premium price considering the low volume and short season.( and you get expert advice) Rarely does a discount site take on such low volume stuff, or bulky like a raft. But if they do, of course the prices will be lower. And as time goes on, it seems like more and more is being sold this way. River specific supply companies have to keep up through service, support and advice. I buy everything just about at 4 Corners River Sports because they are in my region, and while its not always the cheapest, I get great advice which is worth something.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Totally agree!!!*



DidNotWinLottery said:


> Honestly the furniture is over priced, looked up something I needed and it was 6.00 cheaper on Amazon or about 15%. River supply companies sell at a premium price considering the low volume and short season.( and you get expert advice) Rarely does a discount site take on such low volume stuff, or bulky like a raft. But if they do, of course the prices will be lower. And as time goes on, it seems like more and more is being sold this way. River specific supply companies have to keep up through service, support and advice. I buy everything just about at 4 Corners River Sports because they are in my region, and while its not always the cheapest, I get great advice which is worth something.


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

I promise you that they are not an authorized dealer of Maravia NOR do they have any in stock, they claimed that one of our dealers had a boat that they wanted to sell at a deep discount and pay for the shipping, a boat that I know for a FACT none of our dealers have in stock. I wouldn't have posted it if I wasn't sure that this was not legit! And to sell them at that price the dealer would be paying to sell the boat, doesn't make a lot of sense. I am the GM for Maravia, I am in the know! Kindly, Renee 




CU_Mateo said:


> I seriously doubt this is a scam. Discountbandit.com has been around for awhile and has 1000’s of reviews, mostly positive. As with any company that does middle man volume sales, it is going to be hard to get everything right all the time. It’s like a young steepandcheap or backcountry...


----------



## shoptech1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*cascade?*

Pardon My ignorance Renee, but is Cascade River Supply and Maravia Inc one in the same??
Thank you
Steve


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Steve,

Maravia is the parent company of Cascade River Gear, we are here in one very big building together  One side is our manufacturing and the other is our retail store, make sure you visit if you are ever in Boise it's really fun in here! Have a great afternoon, Renee 



shoptech1 said:


> Pardon My ignorance Renee, but is Cascade River Supply and Maravia Inc one in the same??
> Thank you
> Steve


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Cascade River Gear said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Maravia is the parent company of Cascade River Gear, we are here in one very big building together  One side is our manufacturing and the other is our retail store, make sure you visit if you are ever in Boise it's really fun in here! Have a great afternoon, Renee


can confirm, lots of fun looking out on the shop floor and seeing how the sausage is made, so to speak. I don't even want to think about how much time and money I have spent in the store side...


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

We so get it, try working here HAHA! I don't think any of us ever receive a full paycheck after we have to have the latest and greatest of all the cool gear we bring in. Make sure to say Hello the next time you are in the shop, I am upstairs in the office to the left. Keep it Splashy! Renee 



Grifgav said:


> can confirm, lots of fun looking out on the shop floor and seeing how the sausage is made, so to speak. I don't even want to think about how much time and money I have spent in the store side...


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

I don’t get it...looks to be exact same price as CRG.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

I have no idea what site you are looking at but our boats while they are on sale at 10% off currently CRG does NOT have them listed at the same sale price as this site. I am feeling like this thread has done it's job and we can let it go to sleep now. Happy Boating! Renee 



PDX Duck said:


> I don’t get it...looks to be exact same price as CRG.


----------

